

Embedded Kanban Board for Your Website - tim_nuwin
http://timnuwin.blogspot.com/2014/12/testing-out-embedded-taskforts.html

======
tim_nuwin
It still needs a little bit of refinement, but I thought this might be a
useful feature to have for people who want to include a kanban board on their
own website.

Also, you can view updates happening in the widget if the person logged in is
modifying the board.

